# Coolant Tank Leaking



## lmxu (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi all, 

I have a 2000 740 IL, is there any DIY way to fix the coolant tank? mine is leaking pretty bad, saw smoke coming out of the engine, though very little, I checked the coolant, it's almost empty and I just recently filled it up. 

If you go get it fixed, what is the price range? 

thanks a lot.


----------



## 4raskals (Oct 23, 2006)

I changed mine last summer. The tank itself cost roughly $110.00. There is also a sensor on the bottom of the tank that may need to be changed, mine did not. That cost between $30 to $40. Took less than 1 hour for me to change.


----------

